# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  cài 2 hệ điều hành trên 1 máy tính

## phamhuanmko

ai chỉ giúp em cách cài hai hệ điều hành trên máy tính với!!!

----------


## dqua99

trời có cách đó nữa hả........cài 2 hdh thì máy hoạt động sao đây..........

----------


## dinhhaianh091

bạn vuduc89 đã trình bày rất chi tiết rồi đó. mình note thêm: cách cài win xp chung với windows7 cũng giống như cài xp và vista.

----------


## ducquan1008

mình thì cũng cài multi os nhưng làm kiểu khác

máy mình dùng 2 cái xp (2 người dùng), mình cài trước 1 cái vào partition1, sau đó ghost 1 cái xp nữa vào ổ khác(ko boot đc)
cuối cùng là thay đổi boot.ini



> [boot loader]
> timeout=5
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\windows
> [operating systems]
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\windows="starjuster's os" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows="xp office - bo me vao day" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


chú ý mấy chỗ partition đấy
cái này phải đúng theo thứ tự ổ đĩa chứ ko phải cứ ổ c là partition1 đâu nhé

----------


## daohoa

> chú ý mấy chỗ partition đấy
> cái này phải đúng theo thứ tự ổ đĩa chứ ko phải cứ ổ c là partition1 đâu nhé


 anh nói chỗ này rõ hơn đc ko?? em chưa hiểu lắm!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## HSCompany

bạn tìm lại trong diễn đàn đi, có không dưới 5 chủ đề viết về bìa này đâu

----------


## linhpi24h

> chú ý mấy chỗ partition đấy
> cái này phải đúng theo thứ tự ổ đĩa chứ ko phải cứ ổ c là partition1 đâu nhé





> anh nói chỗ này rõ hơn đc ko?? em chưa hiểu lắm!!


tức là vị trí vật lí của các ổ đĩa

còn c d e f,... chỉ là kí hiệu gán cho từng ổ đĩa do os quyết định

----------


## thuongdo07

mình cũng cài nhiều hệ điều hành trên 1 máy tính. bạn nên các hệ điều hành khác nhau trên từng ổ đĩa khác nhau. mặc định thứ tự cài là phiên bản nào ra trước thì cài trước, ra sau thì cài sau. nhưng nếu bạn pro hơn chút nữa có thể cài không theo thứ tự nếu bạn biết sửa file boot. 
còn với linux thì nên cài sau window. và trước hợp cài trước window thì cài lại grub để chạy lại boot từ linux thôi.

----------


## shincodon9x

xin 1 post để đọc được link vì đang rất cần

----------


## quanghnn

> trời có cách đó nữa hả........cài 2 hdh thì máy hoạt động sao đây..........



không những cài được 2 mà còn cài được cả 3 hệ điều hành nữa đó .

----------


## sammanh

máy mình từng cái 6 cái hdh đấy!

----------


## traihalinh

> máy mình từng cái 6 cái hdh đấy!


anh cho em pít thứ tự boot của 6 hdh coi nào[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
xp>vista>win7>ubuntu> em nghĩ chỉ vậy[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thienlongadv

> anh cho em pít thứ tự boot của 6 hdh coi nào
> xp>vista>win7>ubuntu> em nghĩ chỉ vậy


tớ chỉ trêu mọi người thôi chứ thật ra thứ tự boot của máy mình là xp->window7->ubuntu.
cài thêm centos, backtrack, window server trên máy ảo. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

em cảm ơn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------

